# rabbits and chickens



## Firefly9410 (2 January 2015)

I wonder if anyone can help me please. I am thinking of getting either a house rabbit or chickens or both. I am thinking the rabbit will want to be outside some of the time so is it best to take it for a walk like a dog or can it share the garden with chickens? It is a small garden. If I have flowers will the chickens or rabbit eat them? Is one rabbit enough or do they need friends?


----------



## webble (2 January 2015)

Rabbits and chickens shouldn't be kept together. Yes rabbits will need a rabbit friend ideally of the opposite sex and both neutered, there are lots available in rescue

This forum is a great place for rabbit care info 
http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forum.php?styleid=10


----------



## Firefly9410 (2 January 2015)

Thanks I will look on there


----------



## WelshD (2 January 2015)

I hope you dont also mean chickens would live in the house? Chickens in the garden would be nice, they make great pets but if allowed to run free will decimate your garden very quickly. My tip would be to site a permanent chicken run big enough for them to stay in and only let them out for limited times (if at all - I dont)

Chickens and rabbits are not a match made in heaven, chickens make a hell of a mess and rabbits really dont need to be hopping through that


----------



## Equi (2 January 2015)

As said, don't keep them together. They will literally kill each other. 

I love chickens, they are lovely to watch and you get eggs lol id pick a chook over a bugs


----------



## Firefly9410 (12 January 2015)

Ok I will have to change my plans then. No the chickens were not for the house only the garden! I am not sure if it would work if they are destructive loose because it is only a small garden, so it sounds like the entire area would be a big chicken cage if they had to stay in it permanently and my OH wants some flowers and grass too. Maybe I should join all my neighbours and have a cat instead. I like the idea of a rabbit but did not really want two. If a cat gets lonely it can play with the other cats in the street. I have never seen that though, they always seem to be alone. Horses are so much easier! Livery gives them instant pals and it does not matter how big your garden is


----------

